# Arizona in November?



## zerap (Apr 24, 2008)

My wife and I are looking at a II getaway in November to Arizona. Can anyone recommend between the Shereton Desert Oasis, Marriott Canyon or the Weston Kierlan. We just got back with the kids from the Marriott Desert Villas ! in Palm springs and loved it. We are  looking to relax by a nice pool in a safe area.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't really think of Nov. as swimming weather in Az.  The Avg. high in Scottsdale on Nov. 15th, is 71 degrees and the Avg. low is 49 degrees.  I know that's far warmer than Toronto in Nov., but probably not pool weather.

http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA

If you go to the Western US Board and use the search function (SEARCH THIS FORUM) to search for Arizona, you will find lots of info. and some very similar questions and answers.

And if you join TUG, you can access the member's only review pages and read a number of reviews on the 3 resorts.


----------



## mamadot (Apr 26, 2008)

We swim all year round here in AZ!! Nov. should still be nice weather for pool use and hiking, golf, etc. I believe the resorts you mention all have heated pools.

I have only viewed the Marriott resort in Scottsdale and it was very nice. Pools with activities for the kids.  I have heard here on TUGs that the Weston is also very nice. Have not heard anything about the Sheraton.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 26, 2008)

The Sheraton is also very nice with a great pool for kids and lots of kid's activities. The units are pretty small, though, so a 2 bedroom would be preferable. We prefer the Villas of Cave Creek(Sheraton managed) about 25 minutes out of Scottsdale. The units are all 2 bedroom and are huge with a smallish pool in a central courtyard. It is a very small resort that is very relaxing for a family. It just depends on what you prefer. The Sheraton would have more people for you & the kids to meet and is closer to sights you might want to visit. We just like the quieter atmospher in Cave Creek.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 27, 2008)

We traveled to Phoenix last November and it was great swimming weather.  It was in the 80's.   We hot tubbed in Sedona but it was too cold to go swimming.  

I would imagine that that Marriott Canyon is near the Grand Canyon...?  If so, it's much colder there than in Phoenix/Scottsdale.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 27, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> I would imagine that that Marriott Canyon is near the Grand Canyon...?


 
No, it is in Phoenix.  (The Marriott--not the Grand Canyon. )


----------



## ricoba (Apr 27, 2008)

We were in Phoenix in November a few years back and it was too cold for us to swim.  But we are from Los Angeles and so maybe since you are from TO, you won't find it quite as cold.  As I remember the daytime temps were below 65, so it was jacket weather, at least for wimpy Southern Californians like us! 

We drove up to Sedona and it was quite cold, on the way up our car outdoor thermometer showed mid 30's.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 27, 2008)

zerap said:


> My wife and I are looking at a II getaway in November to Arizona. Can anyone recommend between the Shereton Desert Oasis, Marriott Canyon or the Weston Kierlan. We just got back with the kids from the Marriott Desert Villas ! in Palm springs and loved it. We are  looking to relax by a nice pool in a safe area.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Barry



All three will be very nice.  The Westin Kierland is lovely, and has multiple pools including the timeshare and the nearby hotel (5 minute walk or free shuttle).  They also have a lazy river.  We were there this summer and would go love to go back.  Try to get a two bedroom, or at least the large one bedroom.  I'm not sure how to tell on intervalworld.com whether the getaway is for the larger or smaller one-bedroom - look for one described with a king size bed and I think that'll get you the larger one.  Four will be ok in the smaller 1 bedroom, but the larger is MUCH roomier.  Two bedrooms + the smaller and larger 1 bedroom units connected.  

If you join TUG you'll be able to read the resort reviews for all three resorts.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 27, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I don't really think of Nov. as swimming weather in Az.  The Avg. high in Scottsdale on Nov. 15th, is 71 degrees and the Avg. low is 49 degrees.  I know that's far warmer than Toronto in Nov., but probably not pool weather.




It's not only Canucks who would consider 70+ degrees to be swimming weather.  Brits head to the Canary Islands in the winter months for the sun and temperatures there are generally low to mid 70s with pools overflowing with snow white bodies   Not a pretty sight I grant you, but that's the way it is with we hardy souls who don't reside in 12 month sunshine belts.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 27, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I don't really think of Nov. as swimming weather in Az.  The Avg. high in Scottsdale on Nov. 15th, is 71 degrees and the Avg. low is 49 degrees.  I know that's far warmer than Toronto in Nov., but probably not pool weather.



We love to go to HHI over Xmas break.  During that time of year, it tends to be a little colder than Arizona (above).  We always swim - in the heated pools, of course.  I get cold very easily but as long as they keep the pool at a nice warm temp (and the Marriotts on HHI always do!), we even swim at night (outside).  We just have a routine: swim for a while, then go directly to hot tub.  Once body temp. is up from 15 min. in the hot tub, a towel or sweatshirt will keep you comfortable all the way back to your room!


----------

